
FastUIDraw: a high performance 2D renderer for GPUs - helb
https://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDC2016/Program/rogovin_fast_ui_draw/
======
helb
What's not immediately obvious from the site is that FastUIDraw is created by
Intel folks. Github link:
[https://github.com/01org/fastuidraw](https://github.com/01org/fastuidraw)

